# My new rug!



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

What do u all think of my beautiful new rug? Hehe! Emma x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

It will be a rug with added sound effects if you stand on it!! Love the pic!!

x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

mmmmmm, nice snuggly rug. would go lovely in my living room..........


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahhhh lovely cockapoo .. nothing better than the rug look


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol jules funny u should say that cos she actually started whimpering and barking in her sleep shortly after this was taken. Emma x


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

They do make great accessories for furniture, Poppy does a fantastic standing for a pillow


Simon and Poppy


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

A trophy dog!



Sorry!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Hahahaha! Great photo. Love it! 

Karen x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I've got 2 rugs like that.
What a great photo.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great Photo!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Love to see you put the hoover on that


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

oh that's funny. I thought this thread was going to be a naughty cockatoo that had chewed a new rug! She looks enormous and gorgeous.

Meg x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh what a beautiful rug!!! lol....


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Love it, looks proper comfy! x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Love it, does she do hot water bottle covers as well!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2011)

Beautiful xx


----------



## Izzy (Sep 7, 2011)

Great pic. Izzy lies on her back with all legs spread out - don't think a pic of Izzy would have the same aah effect, although i could put a board on her legs and use her as a coffee table ha ha, Julie x


----------



## Moo (Oct 22, 2011)

That's a brilliant photo! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

JulesB said:


> It will be a rug with added sound effects if you stand on it!! Love the pic!!
> 
> x


Very funny


----------

